# removal of "seized" hubcentric rings



## vegasdsm (Nov 27, 2004)

im changing my wheels at the late hour 10:30 (west coast)
the lil hub-centric rings wont budge off the assembly...
i tried several pry's, pulls, and other 4 letter things...
anyone got a *trick* to removing them???
it's a lil late, so i wont be bashing the ring w/my mallet until morning (its a rubber one)
p.s. they are polyurethane (picked up off e-bay) and i hope they aren't "seized"..
there is a decent amount of rust or brake dust in the center of the assembly (where the wheel bolts up, in the center)
cheers, sean


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: removal of "seized" hubcentric rings (vegasdsm)*

Mine get stuck all the time. I usually just take a screw driver and pry them off. Start at the top and work your way around ring until you finally get it off enough to pry th ewhoel thing off. Then clean the hub with some brake cleaner and apply anti seize to the ring before you re install.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: removal of "seized" hubcentric rings (NOVAdub)*

BP Blaster or wd40. Let it soak for a few minutes, then pry.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: removal of "seized" hubcentric rings (vegasdsm)*

My spacers are metal so the first part of this may not work for you.
I used a small propane brazing-type torch and heated them.
One just popped off and the other came away w/ only a little effort.
If/when you do get them off, this may help prevent recurrence:
I then wire brushed the area and applied some anti-seize to the hub.
I repeat the brushing/anti-seize every time that I rotate the tires (5K miles.)
No more problems.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: removal of "seized" hubcentric rings (aaonms)*

be careful - Poly + torch = small fire
Alex


----------

